# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  htc chacha market app deleted  - الماركت اتمسح بطريق الخطا ارجعه ازاي ؟؟

## akramnasr

انا تليفوني htc cha cha 
واتمسح مني الماركت بتاعه بعد ماعملت رووت ومش عارف احمل حاجه او اعمل اي حاجه من غير ماركت ؟؟ 
حملت اكتر من ماركت من جوجل بس الجهاز مش بيقبله ومش بيشتغل ؟؟ ايه العمل ؟

----------


## محمدالشمري

نقوم بعمل تفليش الجهاز لكي نحصل على الماركت

----------

